# Focus Mode 5D4



## reef58 (Feb 5, 2020)

I am starting to dabble in video with my 5D4. The focus is wildlife. I use a Zacuto finder, therefore I cannot use the touchscreen to focus. I have the shutter button set up to focus and start recording. I have servo enabled. I am trying to decide which mode is best. I am using Flexizone single. Any tips or tricks you can suggest?

Thanks in advance


----------

